# Wood cold smoker



## backyard bbq (Jan 9, 2013)

Mornin' Guys /gals.

I currently have two uds's that I love and use for hot smoking.  Now that I'm getting into sausage / snack stick / jerky making, I really want to build a maybe 2x3(to fit oven racks)x maybe 6 tall wood cold smoker.  Thinking duel hot plate design for heat source.  Does anyone have any threads with some similar builds with q view?  Looking for maybe a guideline to start with.  Thanks!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 10, 2013)

If my fiancee didn't think I was already crazy for having 4 smokers. I'd build one in the backyard for sure. I would be building one like this. I can't wait till to see it complete:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/130460/cedar-smokehouse-construction/20#post_914450

She hasn't noticed the two new to me 55 gallon drums sitting in the yard debris trailer yet...


----------



## kanon (May 26, 2013)

now I am possessed 3 smoker. I have seen another in a shop . but it is a little bit costly for me, in spite of that I will bye it.


----------

